# B-29 and Lancaster together



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that would be an awesome sight!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now that would be an awesome sight!



What do mean "would be" David? THAT IS AN AWESOME SIGHT! I never realized that the B-29 was larger than the Lanc.


----------



## javlin (Jul 22, 2012)

Talk about two heavies!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2012)

Was that at Hamilton this year?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, Hamilton, father's day weekend.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------

